# [Xorg] Démarrer sans écran connecté

## oxomichael

Bonsoir,

J'ai récemment mis à jour xorg-server à la version 1.8 avec une carte nvidia.

Mon PC tourne tout le temps, il me sert de serveur et me permet de faire plein de chose.

Dès fois j'ai besoin d'accéder à gnome est distance et je passe par vino à travers du ssh.

Le problème est que j'ai redémarrer xorg mais que celui bloque si je n'ai pas d'écran alors qu'a une époque, il me semble qu'il y avait une option pour cela.

Est ce qu'il existe une option pour cela ?

Ou est ce que j'ai changé tellement de chose depuis que cela n'est pas compatible ?

----------

## guilc

C'est lié au driver nvidia, pas à xorg. J'ai le même "souci".

Le driver tente de détecter la résolution via DDC. Or, écran éteint, cela ne fonctionne pas. Auparavant, cela marchait, en basculant sur une basse résolution par défaut. Maintenant, cela ne marche plus.

Solution ? fixer en dur dans le xorg.conf des résolutions/modelines, et désactiver l'autodétection du driver nvidia (voir nvidia-auto-select dans le readme nvidia pour plus d'infos)

----------

